# Mr. NaughtyBody trumps a terrorist! (Grimm)



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay, a cavorting terrier, but _still!_

It happened AGAIN!! Grimm and I were walking along our dead-end street. As we got towards the end near the main road, Grimm suddenly began staring intensely at me: "Mom! MOMMA!! Where's my TOY-- where's my _GAME_??!" I looked across the street, and there it was-- a West Highland White terrier in a show coat, dancing and frisking around a family standing by a car.









I whipped out Grimm's yellow hedgehog toy (cos I forgot his tuggy toy at home) and we played catch-- I toss it, he stands gently up on two legs to catch it, returns it to me, etc... and we did this as we strolled away from the terrier across the street.

His hackles were up, I'll admit. BUT:

NO moving out of heel position!!








NO growling!








NO barking!








NO lunging!








NO lock-n-load!








NO explosion!









A year ago, this would not have been possible! He _offered_ the behavior upon seeing another dog at kinda close range! 

_This is the second time in about 2 weeks that he's made this association and seeing another dog has been the cue for him to offer this looking-at-me behavior._ He's offering AutoWatches!!







He was totally relaxed! Sure after he peed at the end of the street, the family came by with the dog, and he wanted to look intensely at it, but we didn't allow it (verbal and lead corrections with his flat collar as firm as I could) and just kept strolling away, the lead loose.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WHOOT!!!! Grimm rocks on!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go Grimmster!!!

Were you relaxed? they can read your body language!!
I am so proud of big boy!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good job...


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

WOWZA! Great job Grimm!! Maybe you can teach Riley a thing or two... we are working on it every single day!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Dawn, yeah, I was totally relaxed-- cos I didn't see the dog till after Grimm did the AutoWatch.









Sarah, you are Riley will get there!







Riley's so young yet. Have faith!









I am so Jazzed, Ruq! Grimm is still a "lock-n-load" kinda dog.







But hopefully, this particular doggy-reactivity issue, we can get a handle on!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

that is great! I know it was a huge happy moment for you, hearing stories like that give me hope for my own situation, good job Grimm!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Grimmi! I'm impressed! You're making everyone so proud of you!



> Quote:He offered the behavior upon seeing another dog at kinda close range!
> 
> This is the second time in about 2 weeks that he's made this association and seeing another dog has been the cue for him to offer this looking-at-me behavior.


Third time you'll know he's completely got it. SOunds like he's doing excellent! Hugs, Grimmi, big hugs becuase you are a good boy!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Yay congrats


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Patti, you and Grimm are amazing.







Keep up the great work.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Jamie-- I wanna have Grimm and I be as good as you and Risa someday! I know fear issues are different than insane overexuberance/impatience issues, but.. you two are my rolemodels!

Jenn, You could be right-- c'monnn, third time!







I am so hoping that he"gets it"-- even Lil Boo Otto is good at being around other new dogs.. Grimm I hope will be someday! How was Luther about walking by dogs?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Luther was excellent with other dogs but a bit too exuberant to play when he was Grimm's age. He wanted to be friends and run and jump and sniff some butt. I taught him to platz when other dogs approached. It was very cute, he'd lay down and make himself very small like 'Hi I'm nice, can we play?'


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! What a wonderful feeling it is to see these kind of improvements (coming from someone with a reactive dog who is also getting better all the time). It's a lot of work but we appreciate the successes so much! 

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Gosh Jenn, I tried the laying down thing.. that just gave Grimm a way to stare at and do the "lock-n-load" thing... making explosions more likely with him.







The problem is that, like Luther, he LOVES other dogs and he reads them well, but.. he wants to waayyyy too enthusiasticly play play play *right-this-very-minute-NOW*.. so it creates barrier frustration when he sees one on walks. Sigh!

I hope we are going to make even more progress this year!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Patti, he's doing great! You know what's working with him. With warmer weather coming, it's so great you are on this now before spring comes and people stop hibernating.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Jenn. And you're right-- warmer weather will bring more chances for us to practice and work on this. That underlying habit needs to be erradicated!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

WAY TO GO GRIMMI!!!!!!























Patti, congrats on a nice walk! You are doing soooo good with your "NaughtyBody" Beautiful Boy....

Chaos send smooches and hugs!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Marylou and Chaos!







That ball-playing smiley just cracks me up!! LOL! We are working on it. I gotta remember to remain calm, but also to use a FIRM voice and lead correction the microsecond he locks on.. and to reward those AutoWatches!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

For anyone who doesn't know, "AutoWatch" means the dog has learned to automaticly do a "Watch me" focus command when it sees another dog, and gets rewarded by a ball, snack, or game of tuggy.

This doesn't just build in a new habit of doing something different when the dog sees another dog, this (is supposed to) also create a different FEELING for the dog, over time, when it sees another dog. In Grimm's case, hopefully replacing lock-n-load/overarousal/explosions-of-anticipation with the happy idea of a relaxed game.

I am lucky in that Grimm actually r-e-l-a-x-e-s when he plays tuggy, instead of getting more fired up.

Hey!! I got to use the new ball-playing smiley!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Great job Patti and Grimm. All of your hard work is showing and paying off. 

Neko say's she would come and romp in the woods with the Grimmster any day. 

Lexi says he sure is handsome but she is far too superior to romp anywhere so she would just come and watch him romp. 

Justice says too much studly competition there for him to come but he sure is a good boy.

Sending many hugs and atta boys to you and Yummy Grimmy babe.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AAARGGHH!! Ugh ugh UGH.. a big Golden was going nuts at us on a walk today, barking wildly, posturing, lunging, straining to get to us. Grimm didn't bark or lunge, and did stay mainly in heel-- but I couldn't get the relaxed, sustained focus that I wanted!







Just sporadic focus, with some of that horrible locking on visually that I tried so hard to correct for. I tried correcting and I just didn't get through to him very well. Sigh.







Some progress, but not where we wanna be.... yet.









Sharon, Grimm would love meeting Neko, Lexi and Justice.







So would I!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Great job Grimmi! Wootness overload!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Ah, some days are better than others...but he is getting there!

Chaos says he wants Grimmi to come play with him! Can he come over?
















Misha would be soooo jealous hee hee


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

I am catastrophizing, I guess. Are we better than a year ago? Sure.. but.. AARRGGHH!! Some days, there just aren't enough "head-banging" smileys!





















I keep thinking this means he will never really be able to "get it" and accept and relax when we see another dog. I just want to be able to walk him someday like any other dog. I totally am committed to working with him. I am doing this alone, and it just frustrated me so much today to NOt be able to get his attention. I forgot totally about the throw chain (effective in startling him out of his lock-on Stare Of Intensity), too.. Then when I went to try to dig it out of my pocket, too much other stuff caused a traffic jam in the pocket.









Well, the weather is warmer now, people will be walking dogs maybe more often. I can try to have my throw-chain more accessible next time.

Thanks, Marylou, Misha & Chaos.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Patti, did you ever try keys as a distraction? I'm thinking they're always going to be with you and if you can get his attention with keys, you could clip them on your jacket.

I've had good luck with keys - even used it on charging dogs to get them to stop.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Jenn, the reason I can't use keys is because he will hear my keys from time to time normally, and it won't be effective just to make a sound.. it needs to be the sound of the throw-chain being tossed against his shoulder. No pain, but startling.

Jenn, the trainer whipped the throw-chain at Grimm's rib area, and after that, he responds to it... but I have to *toss* it at his furry shoulder or neck, not just jingle it. If he hears the sound of the chain withOUT a toss-- it will soon mean nothing to him very shortly.







He's a tough cookie of a dog with tons of confidence and a strong will. Fortunately, he startles when I toss it at his shoulder or neck, even though my hands are so weak.. because it is NOISY.









I just have to remember it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Patti,

You are going to have UPs and Downs, the mautring/understanding process with some dogs just takes longer. You may find that a certain breed of dog stimulates Grimm more than another or a certain behavior in other dogs stimulates him more. 

He is making progress, it takes a lot of progress to get to calm and well behaved for Grimmy. Some days you are going to be on a high note and other days you are going to shake your head and go Grimm are you EVER going to grow up. That is life with Grimm for now. 

Val


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Patti, just like all humans, dogs have off days. They may be feeling off, stressed, or just not with it for whatever reason. So, no matter how well he does one day, there is always the potential for a setback. That does not mean you're not getting through to him.









After not having a reaction at the park for a month, Risa lunged at a dog who looked at her this week. Was I disappointed? Yeah, I was. Because I'm human and it's so much easier to focus on the negative. But I know it's foolish to do so. Especially when I can see the great progress she's made.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Thanks Val, Jenn and Jamie. You guys are a great support group!









I guess maturity itself during the teenaged period is going to make for him being a bit wacky anyway. He's my first teenager.









Yup Val, the other dog was huge and yelling across the street at him "YO!! YA WANNA MIX IT UP?? C'MON!! YA KNOW YA WANT TO!!!!!"









I'll try not to worry so much. I guess fueling my panic is his strength and intensity







-- and my physical situation. I am hoping that with time, he'll be a calm, trustworthy dog to walk, even when we see other dogs.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

I know he will still have "puppy days"







when your efforts seem futile but I think you are doing a wonderful job with him. Just the fact that you have come so very far with him is a credit to you.







Yes he may still occasionally "Lock on" to the other dog but it seems to me that you are mostly able to break that and channel into another direction and that is wonderful. For someone in your situation, with no support system of trainers (other than the advise from here), I think you give your self far too little credit. I have seen many people with far less dog that the handsome Grimmster have much less control of their dogs. 

I just wanted to give you a great big atta girl and hug







for all of your efforts and successes with oh so handsome fluff face.
















Oh and Neko asks the wonderful Grimmy babe an important question???


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Patti, I SO love hearing about Grimm and the progress you both are making. You are one amazing woman! Just remember you are replacing an automatic gut response and teaching Grimm that "When I feel this way, I ask for my toy". The "feeling" is invoked in different intensities in different situations and it will take a while to encounter and cover them all. Throw in the teenager stage (and I think GSD's are really tough teenagers) and you are doing an awesome job. You and Grimm will be an unflappable team on your walks before you know it!

Thank you so much for sharing your journey!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Yeeehaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr NaughtyBody & I backslide (Grimm)*

Thank you soooo much, Sharon. You've really grasped my situation well. I hear ya about GSD teens being tough.







Your encouragement really means A LOT to me. Thank you so very much! Grimmi sends customized Disgust-O-Licks to neko!









Martie, you are so kindhearted. I think you are right, replacing a feeling of such intensity is tough! Thank you for being so supportive.

RileysMom, thanks for the vote of confidence.







I often feel like I'm walking a guided (or unguided!) missile! Hopefully, his teenaged intensity will wane some as he matures. Pleaee, God.. LOL


----------

